# Newbie backpacker in Atlanta - Questions



## mjvillel (Apr 13, 2016)

I am enjoying this weather and would like to pack up a backpack and head out in the woods to camp overnight when the mood/schedule strikes me. I live in Atlanta, and I have found some places like Red Top, that have campgrounds, but I want to hike and camp wherever I need to. Can you just go to any state park and camp wherever you want? I know it's not ideal, but if you lived in Atlanta and didnt want to drive too far for a night or two in the woods, where would you go? Any and all direction is appreciated. Im just looking for a way to escape the city for some bushcrafting, primitive camping and time with nature. 
Thanks in advance
mjv


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 13, 2016)

Get the book-hiking trails of north Georgia. It's by Tim Homan. It has a wealth of info, and it's very reasonable.


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 15, 2016)

Look at the chattahoochie Low Gap area in Helen Ga.  You have approximately 10 miles of road to primitive camp. It is relatively close to Atlanta and is really nice up there. Good trout fishing to boot. North Georgia has too many places to list. Also look up US Forestry campgrounds. There are several.


----------



## ScottD (Apr 20, 2016)

Since most of the AT April Fools have started their NOBO trips and should be crossing into NC now you could and really should as a newbie at least hike some section just to experience the AT and the people....lots of people.  Beyond that you could do Panther Creek Falls which is close to town (research first to make sure it is ok - rumor that some of the trail has been detoured at the cliffs).  Another good one might be park at Lake Winfield Scott and hike to Jarrard Gap then the AT to Slaughter Gap - make a side trip to Blood Mountain then back to the lake to complete the loop. (you must use a Bear cannister if you are camping on the AT between Jarrard Gap and Neels Gap between March 1st to June 1st. - Forest Service rule http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprdb5351875.pdf

As far as state parks go - yes they have hiking. I think most require check in and you must camp at designated back country sites and have to reserve them.  Lost of extra rules - check the websites for each state park - they are listed.

Go to REI and ask where to go - they have the books the maps and the gear, and some of the people that work there actually go backpacking.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 20, 2016)

Coosa Backcountry Trail out of Vogel State Park.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 20, 2016)

Theres a cool little trail that leaves the parking lot at Brasstown Bald on the opposite end from the tower drops down a ridge paralleling the rd. to the parking lot then crosses Hwy. 180 and eventually meets the Appalachian Trail. Doesnt see nearly as much use as the main trail. I would start at 180 if this is your first trip theres a real good campsite about a mile in (no water though) you could set up camp there then hike out towards the trail junction at your leisure the trail follows a ridgetop a long way with no leaves on the trees you'll get good views. It's best not to bite off too much on your first trip get familiar with your gear before you make a real long journey. I'd use a bear canister here too or at least pull your food up over a limb theres a bear territory marker (bitten pine tree) right in the campsite. If I didnt make it clear park at the beginning of the access rd. to the top and cross the highway to start your hike.


----------



## crucible02 (Apr 22, 2016)

Pine Mountain at FDR State Park. Hop on 85 South and head down. Roughly an hour plus depending on what part of Atlanta and traffic. Good, well maintained trails and good campsite choices.


----------



## elfiii (May 10, 2016)

Approach trail from Amicalola Falls to Springer Mountain is a good hike.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 12, 2016)

As others mentioned the Pine Mountain trail and the Coosa trail near Vogel are popular with the Atlanta crowd. 

The loop Scott mentioned in post 4 is a nice weekend venture. We made it a two night venture but it's an easy one day outing. 
A lot of people from Atlanta park at the Byron Reece Memorial trailhead near Neals Gap and hike up to the top of Blood Mtn for the night. Then you can hike down the other side of Blood Mtn and make a loop using the Freeman Trail which hugs the mountain back to the Reece Memorial trailhead. This link hikes it the reverse way which would take you longer to hike to the top of Blood Mtn. Many folks camp at the base of Blood Mtn on the other side at Slaughter Gap. 

http://www.backpacker.com/trips/georgia/atlanta/atlanta-ga-blood-mountain/#bp=0/img1

We chose to hike from Winfield Scott up Jarrad to the AT. We then turned left and hiked the AT to the Freeman Trail. This put us at the base of Blood Mtn at Flatrock Gap. There was a nice meadow there which is where we camped. To kill time the next day we hiked north on the AT to Neals Gap to check out the store and backtracked to the top of Blood Mtn. 
We didn't camp on the top of Blood Mtn or at Slaughter Gap. We headed back towards Winfield and camped on Slaughter Creek to get away from the crowd. If I was by myself I'd probably camp at Slaughter Gap or the top of Blood Mtn.

http://www.atlantatrails.com/hiking...lachian-trail-jarrard-gap-to-slaughter-creek/


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 18, 2016)

Chatt National Forest, North of Atlanta, allows camping anywhere
you want to pitch a tent or hang a hammock.......Very isolated with
no facilities anywhere....True back country...

Get a CNF map and drive down a numbered NF road and you will 
find obscure trails that meander  for
miles and miles into the NF territory.........be aware the
NF is serious bear territory, so prepare for
overnight security for yourself and your food....


----------



## kiltman (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm a little late on this topic but no one has mention FDR state park near Pine Mountain.  The have a 23 mile backpacking trail.  I few co-workers went and parked at near the entrance and hiked half, set up camp for the night and hiked back the next day.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jun 24, 2016)

Check the North Georgia Hiking and Adventure Group on faceBook. There's a lot of information and knowledgeable people there. They just crossed 2,000 members.


----------



## clownbird (Jul 6, 2016)

Plenty of good trails in Cohutta/Big Frog Wilderness(s).  Good mix of ridge or mountain trails and wet trails for the lower parts.
Conasauga River, Jacks River, and several creeks and streams...
Get the topo map from REI or ranger station which details all the trails and you can tell which ones are steep and wet.
Youtube has a quite a few vids on the area. 

Red Top is a state park so there's only camping in designated area for a fee$.

Happy walking!


----------



## saltysenior (Jul 7, 2016)

no matter where you go there are two rules for an enjoyable outing..

  #1.....go during the week

  #2.....go when kids are in school


----------

